# First Try at HDR - Friend's Jeep



## Crushy (Dec 18, 2009)

This is my first time attempting HDR, i just downloaded the photomatix trial and im still learning so any C&C would be Very Helpful. Thanks!:mrgreen:

1.






2.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 18, 2009)

1- the guy in the jeep is a little blurry, but other then that it looks great.
2- just awesome, the angle is great but you can see your legs in the bumper.


----------



## sinjans (Dec 19, 2009)

#1 does'nt really do it for me. Not quite sharp enough. But #2 makes up for everything lacking in 1. Fantastic #2!!! Love the composition


----------



## jbylake (Dec 19, 2009)

Number two is just too cool!  Looks like you guy's were having a blast too!
J.:thumbup::thumbup:

I'd blow that one up to poster size if you can....


----------



## Shelly1204 (Dec 19, 2009)

Tiny said:


> 1- the guy in the jeep is a little blurry, but other then that it looks great.
> 2- just awesome, the angle is great but you can see your legs in the bumper.



That, and I'm pretty sure your friend won't be thrilled with the idea that you're posting his plate number on the internet.


----------



## Kpablo (Dec 19, 2009)

I love no. 2!!!


----------



## dolphinstreet (Dec 19, 2009)

Number 2 is fantastic! How do you get that shiny, almost 3D rendered look?


----------



## Wolverinepwnes (Dec 20, 2009)

i like the second one! good stuff


----------



## mike1944 (Dec 26, 2009)

Second pic is excellent! :thumbup:


----------



## faststi (Jan 26, 2010)

Amazing hdr mate


----------



## altitude604 (Jan 26, 2010)

#2 is great!


----------



## theMediumStream (Feb 10, 2010)

The second shot looks CRAZY (good). I nearly laughed when I saw it, because it just looks so... Fake/Surreal. But not in a bad way - It looks like someone painted it! Hilarious placing of the photomatix text. Didn't even see it at first! Good stuff. =]


----------



## CNCO (Feb 10, 2010)

i think the problem with number 1 is that its an action shot. so we are all conditioned to see some kind of blur, but a very good attempt.

i agree with everyone else that number 2 is awesome. if you can get rid of the photographers leg on the bumper and you have some really good stuff going on here.


----------

